# Meat Loaf



## chelsea (May 28, 2002)

Does anyone have a "gourmet" recipe for meatloaf. My dad used to make one but unfortunately I never thought I would need it and, of course, he passed away.

It contained veal, pork, beef......He was French Canadian so maybe that might direct someone with regards to spices. It was great in sandwiches made on French Bread...Can anyone come up with some ideas? Thanks


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

The yield on this is 25, four ounce portions:

1lb (500g) onions fine dice
8oz (250g) celery fine dice
2oz (60mL) oil (use EVOO)
12oz (375g) soft bread crumbs
12oz (375mL) tomato juice or stock or milk
2.5lb 1.25kg) ground beef
2.5lb (1.25kg) ground pork
2.5lb (1.25kg) ground veal
5 eggs
1tblsp ( 15mL) salt (use kosher)
1/2tsp ( 2mL) black pepper

1. Saute onions and celery in oil until tender. Remove from pan and cool thoroughly.

2. In a large bowl, soak the bread crumbs in the liquid (tomato juice or stock or milk).

3. Add the Sauteed vegetables, meats, eggs, salt and pepper. Mix gently until combined evenly. Don't overmix.

4. Form the mixture into 2 or 3 loaves in a baking pan or full loaf pans with the mixture.

5. Bake at 350*F (175*C) about 1-1.5hrs, until done. Cook to an internal temp of 165*F. 

Also if you want you can serve the slices with a little Tomato sauce over them.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

For Italian-style (I forgot):

Add to the mixture:
4tsp (20mL) chopped garlic, sauteed with the onion
1oz (30g) parmesan cheese
2/3c (150mL) chopped parsley
1.5tsp (7mL) basil
1tsp (5mL) oregano


----------

